# Qu'avez-vous reçu pour Noël??



## pino23 (25 Décembre 2004)

Beaucoup de linges
des livres
et des certificats cadeaux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

pino23 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de linges
> des livres
> et des certificats cadeaux



Psychopathe 2000... Un jeu éducatif, un jeu Nathan.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

moi ? une pipe (voir signature)


----------



## ederntal (25 Décembre 2004)

La saison 1 d'alias en dvd, le retour du roi en dvd, un livre du peintre Mathurin Méheut lors de son voyage au japon... Et des sous.

j'esite a m'offrir une Nintendo DS en complément.

Voili voulou!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ? une pipe (voir signature)


en bois ;ou bien.... Nooon?!? :mouais:
Tu l'as eue ou?????? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> La saison 1 d'alias en dvd, le retour du roi en dvd, un livre du peintre Mathurin Méheut lors de son voyage au japon... Et des sous.
> 
> j'esite a m'offrir une Nintendo DS en complément.
> 
> Voili voulou!



File moi plutôt les sous ... qu'on aille se beurrer la fiole avec Supermoquette    
Voilou voili


----------



## Nexka (25 Décembre 2004)

Moi ma tante elle m'a offert de l'huille de massage..

Euh... Spyro??


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi ma tante elle m'a offert de l'huille de massage..
> 
> Euh... Spyro??



je crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée d'utiliser de l'huile avec un dragon


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Spyro??


Oui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi ma tante elle m'a offert de l'huille de massage..
> 
> Euh... Spyro??



Moi, ma tante c'est plutôt le genre à masser les gens à coup de bâton :casse:  :casse:  :casse: Le genre Calamity


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Spyro??



Oui, oui... Voilà voilà... :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ma tante c'est plutôt le genre à masser les gens à coup de bâton :casse:  :casse:  :casse: Le genre Calamity



la mama corse en faite ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la mama corse en faite ?



  ... Ouais. C'est pour ça que maintenant j'aime me faire foueter par des grosses dames habillées en noir.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ouais. C'est pour ça que maintenant j'aime me faire foueter par des grosses dames habillées en noir.



toujours par une mama corse alors


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ouais. C'est pour ça que maintenant j'aime me faire foueter par des grosses dames habillées en noir.


J'ai dernièrement essayé le rouge et je t'assure que ça le fait aussi


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dernièrement essayé le rouge et je t'assure que ça le fait aussi



_En rouge et noir, j'exilerai ma peur ;
J'irai plus haut que ces montagnes de douleur,
_ 

  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _En rouge et noir, j'exilerai ma peur ;
> J'irai plus haut que ces montagnes de douleur,
> _
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:



Trop maigre, la Jeanne à la masse


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai eu entre autres des cheques cadeaux ITMS et vu qu'Itunes merde ils sont inutilisables! je suis très enervé contre Apple là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu entre autres des cheques cadeaux ITMS et vu qu'Itunes merde ils sont inutilisables! je suis très enervé contre Apple là...



Envoie un collis piègé à Steeve. Mais avec un beau noeud autour...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Envoie un collis piègé à Steeve. Mais avec un beau noeud autour...



le monsieur est grenoblois, pas corse, ou veux tu qu'il trouve des explosifs a Grenoble ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Envoie un collis piègé à Steeve. Mais avec un beau noeud autour...


emballé dans des actions apple ca serait plus discret


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pas eu ma fleur a noël


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> emballé dans des actions apple ca serait plus discret



... et en plus, pas vulgaire le moins du monde...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas eu ma fleur a noël



Patience.... Je t'ai peut être déjà dit qu'elle pousse dans un coin en t'aimant sans encore le savoir


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Patience.... Je t'ai peut être déjà dit qu'elle pousse dans un coin en t'aimant sans encore le savoir



si c'était si simple ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si c'était si simple ...



Je sais... Le temps qui semble s'étirer, indéfiniment... J'ai connu, je connais et je connaîtrai encore  Keep faith


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi ma tante elle m'a offert de l'huille de massage..
> 
> Euh... Spyro??


   

...

 :rose:  


PS:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si c'était si simple ...



Mais je ne connais pas ton histoire, Mackie, et je ne dois pas t'être d'une bien grande aide... :rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...



oublie pas de mettre la panneau : Sol glissant   :rateau:


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le monsieur est grenoblois, pas corse, ou veux tu qu'il trouve des explosifs a Grenoble ?



J'ai une maison là bas et j'y passe toutes mes vacances d'été depuis que j'ai un an...alors pour les explosifs je pense qu'il y a moyen


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de mettre la panneau : Sol glissant   :rateau:


Tu appelles ça "sol" ?


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

n'empeche que l'ITMS merde grevement: je pense qu'i est completement surchargé...ca arrete pas de planter...de ramer et il est impossible de faire un achat! c'est vraiment enervant! pour rester poli...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une maison là bas et j'y passe toutes mes vacances d'été depuis que j'ai un an...alors pour les explosifs je pense qu'il y a moyen



terroriste    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu appelles ça "sol" ?



je parle pas de la petite nexka    :rateau:


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

ben en fait je pensais récupérer le pain de plastic qui doit trainer près de notre maison, pret à etre allumé à la moindre incartade des pauvres continentaux que nous sommes!


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

AH !! Mais au fait j'étais tellement émoustillé euh surpris, que j'en ai oublié de répondre au sujet (ça m'arrive pas souvent.. _si ? noooooon _).

Alors bon j'ai eu un bouquin, une horloge en plastoc avec plein de rouages moche, un moulin à poivre américain où il faut pas mouliner (c'est un piston avec un ressort, quand on pousse ça gratte le poivre et ça fait tomber le poivre fin par un trou au fond - je vous ferai un dessin ), une boite de thé "fruité et fleuri" Mariage Frères qui sent le chouinegome à la fraise, et un ensemble de petit bols japonais pour boire le thé (__). Et puis un coup de pouce financier bienvenu pour combler mes dépenses d'installation dues au déménagement. :rateau:

Moi ce qui m'intéressait surtout c'était de faire joujou avec mon neveu qui rigole comme une baleine quand on lui fait rebondir un ballon de baudruche sur le nez   :love:


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

ça rigole une baleine?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait je pensais récupérer le pain de plastic qui doit trainer près de notre maison, pret à etre allumé à la moindre incartade des pauvres continentaux que nous sommes!



ça aurai fais un super cadeau de Noël ça  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

Je sais pas, moi les expressions de notre langue j'essaie plus de les comprendre  
D'autant que j'ai plus tendance à écrire "il est PTDR" depuis le temps que je traîne sur internet... :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2004)

- Un menu de Réveillon (cuisiné de main de maître par mon homme :love: )
 - une petite souris pour portable toute noire "sonystyle". un joli contraste avec mon iBook tout blanc 
 - un set foofpod & foofbag rouges pour mon iBook + iPod. :love:
 - une série B.D. en 4 volumes : Rapaces (Dufaux - Marini)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

- des boucle d'oreille et un bracelet
- un apn (enfin pas encore arrivé , grrrrrrr la poste !!! )
- des cheques cadeaux parfumerie
- des tasses designer rose/orange/rose  :love: 
- cd de pausini


----------



## tyler_d (25 Décembre 2004)

bouqins,
dvds bronzés, au sky et pére noel est une ordure,
fringues

et d'apple: un casque in ear (que je trouve pas génial pour l'instant (pas eu le temps de changer les enbouts...)
et des ipod socks que je trouve vraiment GENIALES...

a plushe


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

iPod mini vert  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Caster (25 Décembre 2004)

Deux pulls, une cravatte et une pochette


rien de bien Hi-tech


----------



## Dedalus (25 Décembre 2004)

un pull irlandais tricoté de main de maître(sse) et en douce par ma douce :love:  :love: 
un petit dessin encadré de Montherlant  (non pas un dessin le montrant, mais un dessin dessiné par lui  ) représentant un footballeur.
Un opéra (coffret CD) : Le Pays, de Guy Ropartz (L'un des grands compositeurs bretons avec jean Cras et Paul Ladmirault).

Voilà voilà, j'ai été très gâté. Faut vous dire aussi que chez moi, les cadeaux d'ordre informatique (au sens large) sont proscrits à Noël en tant qu'associés au taf)


----------



## Piewhy (25 Décembre 2004)

des pantoufles un pull un t shirt et des sous... a ajouter dans ma tirrelire pour un ibook ou un imac

(pourquoi c'est pas tout les jours noël : ça prendrai moins de temps pour economiser des sous)


----------



## Dedalus (25 Décembre 2004)

Pie Why, tu pourrais nous faire un cadeau de Noël : par exemple nous donner un thème pour le thread Et avec Google...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2004)

Avant, j'avais honte, je n'osais sortir de chez moi, on me lançait des pierres dès que je sortais mon vieux CoolPix, je ne savais qu'en faire, je n'avais plus d'amis, j'étais seul...

Mais maintenant, tout a changé...  Merci Papa-Noël, j'ai repris goût à la vie... 







Benjamin, si tu passes dans le coin...  :love:  :love:


----------



## TNK (25 Décembre 2004)

Une caméra Isight
Un CD de Diana Krall que j'avais déjà


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avant, j'avais honte, je n'osais sortir de chez moi, on me lançait des pierres dès que je sortais mon vieux CoolPix, je ne savais qu'en faire, je n'avais plus d'amis, j'étais seul...



donc le squal a un autre coolpix ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc le squal a un autre coolpix ?



Peux-être prochainement...    :love: S'il est sage...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Peux-être prochainement...    :love: S'il est sage...



enfin, quand il aura cuvé  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2004)

Moi un clavier MIDI/USB keystation 49e pour faire d'la zique  le coffret DVD des deux films de Sofia Coppola et la verison longue du Retour du roi ...; en d'autres babioles diverses, uala !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, quand il aura cuvé  :love:



Plutôt décuvé non?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt décuvé non?



je prend de l'avance


----------



## Piewhy (25 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pie Why, tu pourrais nous faire un cadeau de Noël : par exemple nous donner un thème pour le thread Et avec Google...


 C'est fait maintenant


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi un clavier MIDI/USB keystation 49e pour faire d'la zique  le coffret DVD des deux films de Sofia Coppola et la verison longue du Retour du roi ...; en d'autres babioles diverses, uala !



bonne soirée alors


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

De l'argent
Parfums
3 livres


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2004)

Mmmmm... alors allons-y :

- Clavier/Souris Apple Bluetooth Wireless
- APN Canon Ixus i
- réveil de voyage Ferrari
- 911 Carrera et 911 Carrera S type 997 au 1/43e
- Maserati Quattroporte au 1/43e
- Ferrari F2004 au 1/10e en lego (bah quoi?  )
- porte clés volant F1

et diverses choses Love Hina :

- BOs de Love Hina (7 CDs en un coup, sur les 15 de la collection, maintenant achevée )
- statuettes Love Hina 10cm x6
- statuettes Love Hina 40cm x2
- store Love Hina 1mx2m

pis ça suffira ptet non?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

un billet d'avion Paris - New York    :love: 
 des thunes (que je met de coté pour aller en asie...  :love: )
pis des chocolats...  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

Et tu mets tes statuettes love hina dans tes modèles réduits pour leur faire faire des courses ? : mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> - réveil de voyage Ferrari
> - 911 Carrera et 911 Carrera S type 997 au 1/43e
> - Maserati Quattroporte au 1/43e
> - Ferrari F2004 au 1/10e en lego (bah quoi?  )
> - porte clés volant F1



tu serais pas un peu garçon manqué ?!?


----------



## molgow (25 Décembre 2004)

- une serviette de bain
 - une boîte de chocolat
 - un caleçon trop grand pour moi (ma soeur m'a surestimé sur ce coup )


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un peu garçon manqué ?!?


 Naaaaan, tu crois?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> - un caleçon trop grand pour moi (ma soeur m'a surestimé sur ce coup )



Pourtant un coup d'½il suffit...     :love:


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu mets tes statuettes love hina dans tes modèles réduits pour leur faire faire des courses ? : mouais:


 Nan, je conduis trop mal... l'esprit d'une blonde dans un corps de Japonaise


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu mets tes statuettes love hina dans tes modèles réduits pour leur faire faire des courses ? : mouais:


 Pis y'a aussi un léger problème de taille... même avec la plus grande des voitures, mon équivalent en statuette rentre pas    :






Pour une échelle, le PowerBook en dessous est un 12"


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> ...


Jolie... euh... _carrosserie_


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2004)

Je me disais que tu noterais mes options, fortes intéressantes n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avant, j'avais honte, je n'osais sortir de chez moi, on me lançait des pierres dès que je sortais mon vieux CoolPix, je ne savais qu'en faire, je n'avais plus d'amis, j'étais seul...
> 
> Mais maintenant, tout a changé...  Merci Papa-Noël, j'ai repris goût à la vie...
> 
> ...



Avant, j'avais honte, je n'osais sortir de chez moi, on me lançait des pierres dès que je sortais mon vieux Ixus V3, je ne savais qu'en faire, je n'avais plus d'amis, j'étais seul...

Mais maintenant, tout a changé...  Merci Papa-Noël, j'ai repris goût à la vie... 






Benjamin, si tu passes dans le coin...  :love:  :love:

C'est ma compagne qui me l'a offert, elle m'a gâté... (+ des Cds, des DVD, des livres......  )


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2004)

Tu te sens aussi mieux Paul?  Tu reprends goût à la vie? :love:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sens aussi mieux Paul?  Tu reprends goût à la vie? :love:



Tout à fait.


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée alors  [/QUOTE
> Comme tu dis ouais, je viens de me faire Virgin suicides, et là je viens de sortir le clavier et je me tripe à faire des petits riffs à partir de la BO du film ( Air, absolument excellent ! )


----------



## piro (26 Décembre 2004)

allez je me lance:
- un BD de skydoll tome 3 en crayonne




- un nikon D70
- des tasses décorées
- des fringues
- des excellentes orangettes


----------



## tyler_d (26 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> macinside a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai eu :
- de l'argent (vais surement m'acheter un DD aluice 160Go)
- une trousse de toillette (avec parfum apres rasage etc)
- une blouse de chimie 
- encore des sous


----------



## pim (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi pour Noël j'voulais un Apple Cinema Display de 20 pouces... mais voilà dans le magasin à Clermont-Ferrand ils voulaient pas se séparer de leur modèle d'expo, et ils me conseillaient plutôt un iMac 20 pouces, pour "à peine plus cher"  :rose: Ou alors de prendre l'écran 20 pouces, mais AVEC le PowerMac G5 à plus de 3000 euros qui était dessous... Aie ! 

Du genre timide, je suis simplement rentré chez moi, tout dépité, rien sous le sapin, mais un Apple Cinema Display de 23 pouces en commande sur l'AppleStore   Histoire de passer cette petite frustation  :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2004)

Web'O a dit:
			
		

> Avant, j'avais honte, je n'osais sortir de chez moi, on me lançait des pierres dès que je sortais mon vieux CoolPix, je ne savais qu'en faire, je n'avais plus d'amis, j'étais seul...
> Mais maintenant, tout a changé...





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Avant, j'avais honte, je n'osais sortir de chez moi, on me lançait des pierres dès que je sortais mon vieux Ixus V3, je ne savais qu'en faire, je n'avais plus d'amis, j'étais seul...
> Mais maintenant, tout a changé...



Et surtout, plus de mauvais pretextes pour louper vos images !  :love:


----------



## FANREM (26 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi 2 Cd (dont un encore en transit entre les USA et la France)
1 boite de marrons glacés
1 bouteille de champagne
1 Sweet Quicksilver
1 porte cartes de crédit
une promesse d'achat pour un pantalon de ski
un chéque 

Merci Père Noel :love:


----------



## clampin (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi je n'ai rien reçu... normal.. dans ma famille on ne se fête pas à Noël, mais le nouvel an.... donc, je vous dirai ce que j'ai reçu la semaine prochaine....


----------



## Nexka (26 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Jolie... euh... _carrosserie_


   :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> macinside a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai la BO qui traîne aussi :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais:



c'est les effets d'un bikini


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, plus de mauvais pretextes pour louper vos images !  :love:



Bon, même avec un Mark II ou un D2X, toujours pieds nickelés on sera.


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, même avec un Mark II ou un D2X, toujours pieds nickelés on sera.



qui donne des cours de photos a webo ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui donne des cours de photos a webo ?



Je suis preneur Mackie.


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis preneur Mackie.



on va commencer par la base, lire le mode d'emploie  :love:


----------



## cham (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est les effets d'un bikini



Aaaah Lux...


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah Lux...



va jusqu'au bout de ta penser mon petit


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on va commencer par la base, lire le mode d'emploie  :love:



Qui m'apprend à lire?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui m'apprend à lire?



demande a ta soeur


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> demande a ta soeur



Elle a assez à faire avec son Squal.   Bon, et cette imprimante Mackie?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et cette imprimante Mackie?



elle marche très bien  :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai eu des sous et avec j'ai acheté un ipod 40 Go :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu des sous et avec j'ai acheté un ipod 40 Go :love:



tu a aussi été interdit de MGZ


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

moi ? un demi kilo d'émincé de poulet à la pate de curry vert et lait de coco  :love: j'hésite à le scanner


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a aussi été interdit de MGZ


 ah bon ? j'ai même pas vu... comment on fait pour voir ? :rose:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ? un demi kilo d'émincé de poulet à la pate de curry vert et lait de coco  :love: j'hésite à le scanner


 Je veux voir !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? j'ai même pas vu... comment on fait pour voir ? :rose:



quand tu te fera bouler rouge a mort :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand tu te fera bouler rouge a mort :love:


  pourquoi personne ne m'aime


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi personne ne m'aime



va te faire pardonner des MGZ


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va te faire pardonner des MGZ


 Le problème, c'est que je ne sais même pas ce que j'ai fait de mal


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que je ne sais même pas ce que j'ai fait de mal



tu est un nioubie qui a flooder dans l'utraflood


----------



## Cillian (26 Décembre 2004)

- Une boite de chocolats
- Deux boites de chocolats
- Trois boites de chocolats
(ces pas les mêmes marques)

- Le coffret "la totale" de _ Le Retour Du Roi _ (plus de 4 heures de film  ) avec en plus un anneau d'argent
- des sous à placer prochainent dans un E-300 ou un D-70


* Merci Père Noél, merci Mère Noelle    *​


----------



## pixelemon (26 Décembre 2004)

un blouson de snow burton + doudoune assortie (noir)
une souris apple bluetooth (au passage je ne vois pas de ralentissement génant)
une chemise rayée split de bandit
des chocolats (mult)
platine dvd divx graveur dvd etc...
lampe jerrican trop belle
sweat split
sac à dos pour ipod et petits cables
un  boomerang
des hollywood sans sucre a la fraise
10 jours de location à font romeu pour fin janvier
une vieille board de snow burton de mon beauf


ps : j'ai été très sage cette année


----------



## VKTH (26 Décembre 2004)

- un bon réveillon de famille
- une carte compacte flash 1 Go Lexar pro
- une boite de chocolat ( :love: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2004)

C'est fou ce besoin d'étaler...


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou ce besoin d'étaler...


... le chocolat ?  

N'en veux donc point à ceux qui répondent à la question posée par le thread, il est là pour ça


----------



## ficelle (27 Décembre 2004)

- magnifique tableau fait par ma fille  :love: 
- graveur pioneer dvr520h avec disque dur 80go
- coffret 10 dvd du monde
- coffret 3 CD de Bob Marley
- carnet entierement realisé en bouse d'elephant   
- cul de sac, un bouquin
- blouson Aigle hyper classe

... mais pas de chocolat 


j'aurais aussi aimé qu'on m'offre ce livre...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Décembre 2004)

Tous mes échéanciers pour 2005 :affraid:


----------



## Cillian (27 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> :hein:
> *J'ai reçu un coup de boule rouge, pour Noël.*
> :affraid:
> ...



 :love: Fallait le réclamer, tu ne l'aurais pas reçu :love:


----------



## VKTH (27 Décembre 2004)

Les coups de boules rouges... ça doit faire mal, non ?


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

surtout les miens  :love:


----------



## VKTH (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout les miens  :love:


 Quelle bétise a-t-il commis, Père-Fouettard ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Les coups de boules rouges... ça doit faire mal, non ?



Et les miens? Pas aussi puissants que ceux de Mackie, mais quand même non?


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez fini de comparer vos boules tous les deux ?


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fini de comparer vos boules tous les deux ?



tu veux t'en prendre un méchant ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fini de comparer vos boules tous les deux ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux t'en prendre un méchant ?



Il est mûr le Spyro, tu crois pas Mackie?  -29 à nous deux...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est mûr le Spyro, tu crois pas Mackie?  -29 à nous deux...


nioub' les rouges ont leur force divisé par 2    mais je peux vous aider


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nioub' les rouges ont leur force divisé par 2    mais je peux vous aider



Me suis pas levé pour rien...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Me suis pas levé pour rien...



faut tout leur apprendre a ces modos  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est un nioubie qui a flooder dans l'utraflood


  et alors ?  C'est pas interdit...  En plus je me suis des COPAINS !!! :love:


----------



## superseb (29 Décembre 2004)

j'ai recu beaucoup de chose cette année..  (trop diront certains) mais cette periode de l'année est aussi mon anniversaire... alors c'est ration double


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'offre qu'a nouvel-an, pour mes nièces j'aime les truc éducatif ! j'ai pas fais l'uni pour riennom de zeus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'offre qu'a nouvel-an, pour mes nièces j'aime les truc éducatif ! j'ai pas fais l'uni pour riennom de zeus


  Waouu, heureusement que t'es pas mon frère toi  la tête des grands parents ... :mouais: :affraid: 

  Y'à _tout le matos_ fourni avec ?     purée© t'es riche toi !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouu, heureusement que t'es pas mon frère toi  la tête des grands parents ... :mouais: :affraid:
> 
> Y'à _tout le matos_ fourni avec ?     purée© t'es riche toi !



je te les présente à la prochaine aes, narine et narine


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2004)

Je sais pas si c'est pour Noel, mais c'est sur qu'y en a qui ont reçu...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je te les présente à la prochaine aes, narine et narine


  Tes nièces ?  


  :mouais: Sm, tu sais je crois que tu devrais dormir un peu plus ... t'as pas l'air en forme là ! :hein:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai reçu un compte .Mac de Webo!!!!    :love: 

et un rasoir de Pitchoune...    :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## cassandre57 (4 Janvier 2005)

ET


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai reçu une tenue de torero, je me réjouis de l'essayer.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Et moi du crunch amande. Très très bon. :rateau:


Paul, t'as pas vu ma muleta ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai reçu une tenue de torero, je me réjouis de l'essayer.



Moi l'intégrale de Nougaro dont : "je suis un petit taureau, mais moi, c'est pas pareil !" 

Alors Paulo, je t'ai à l'oeil


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne El Matador a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai reçu une tenue de torero, je me réjouis de l'essayer.


Celle qui se porte près du corps façon poutre apparente ?






Ou version néopréne ?






Dans les 2 cas, le bonnet péruvien comme couvre chef est vivement déconseillé


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

Du nougat, du vin, une lampe et des fruits confits fait maison (oui la lampe et les fruits confits), une planche à découper en orme pour mon petit intérieur, un bouquet de tiges en métal pour y accrocher mes photos, une tranche de cade découpée en forme d'arbre, un casse-tête en bois, le dernier Goncourt, deux jours à Londres pour aller voir Marry Poppins -la comédie musicale (ça changera de l'exception daubesque française)-, un AR pour aller voir ma nièce à Montpellier en TGV.
Et le plus beau: "LE" Tupperware collector du spectacle de Marie-Thérèse Porchet, née Bertholet en 1996. Et c'est _vraiment_ un tupperware autour de la vidéo !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2005)

Moi ? une chiasse


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

oh, ça, ça peut toujours servir ou re servir !


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

une boite de clouts et des sous sous


----------

